
Show HN: “Java Retrofit” for C++. Build Web Clients with Oatpp ApiClient/libcurl - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp-curl
======
lganzzzo
oatpp ApiClient is a mechanism which enables you to generate Web Api Clients
in declarative manner.

Under the hood it uses provided RequestExecutor to perform http requests. Thus
you are abstracted from the low-level http-client library implementation and
you can substitute any other http-client library at any time with zero code
changes.

Roughly you may treat oatpp ApiClient as "Java Retrofit" for C++.

